# Java fern turning black



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

What's up with that? 

29 gallon 55w PC dose excel daily and alternate PMDD and phosphates. TDS is ~250, GH is 4-5 Kh is 0-1. 

My Java fern are all turning brown/black, any tips? 

Nitrates are way high as per recommendations... what else could it be?


----------



## Aquaspot World (Jun 16, 2006)

How near are they to the lights? It seems like they could be scorched.


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

agreed, seems that they are getting too strong a lighting and are "burned"


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

I believe the leaves is getting old thats all. The older leaves will eventually turn black and die off. I just cut all the leaves off and and it will bounce back with healthy green leaves. My java fern is in direct 300 watt of light in my 100 gallon. Not a single leaf burn. In extreme case I cut all the leaves off leaving bare rhizome and let it regrow.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't think its burn either because it has been flourishing on this driftwood in that exact same location for a while, but it did happen almost all at once- I lost most of the clump, so I don't think it is age either... But I will take aquadise advise and cut them back severely and see what happens


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

sometimes that happens when either the leaves are old or it has been exposed to air for a period. Cut it back and it will be fine.


----------



## EliteFishy (Jul 25, 2006)

arnt those black spots the spores?


----------

